# a umbla haimana



## Bântuit

Salut !

Eu ştiu idiomul ( _a umbla haiman_a ).

Mi se pare mai lateral .

 Este comun în limba vorbită ? dacă nu , ce vă folosiţi ?

Toate cele bune .


----------



## alinapopi

Bonjour,

On ne vous comprend pas très bien. _A umbla haimana _veut dire _démabuler comme un vagabond_. Ça dépend un peu du contexte aussi. Si vous pouvez nous en donner un peu plus d'information...

Merci et salutations.


----------



## Sararom

Buna ziua,

Expresia se foloseşte, într-adevar în limba vorbita; DEX-ul dă următoarea explicaţie: _a umbla haimana_ = a umbla fără rost, a hoinări, a vagabonda. Depinde mult de context, cum bine spune _alinapopi._ Aş adăuga_:_ _a colinda, a umbla creanga._
Toate cele bune şi dvs.!


----------



## Bântuit

Vă Mulţumesc ambelor pentru explicaţiile voastre


----------



## Sararom

Bântuit said:


> Vă Mulţumesc ambelor pentru explicaţiile tale


 
pentru explicaţiile _*voastre*_ (pers. a II-a plural, că suntem două, dacă vorbeşti cu ambele).  
Mi-a mai venit un verb în minte, _a cutreiera,_ adică a umbla/ a merge/ a călători foarte mult/ a parcurge / a străbate, de exemplu: _ea cutreiera parcurile._ _Haimana_ are însă un sens peiorativ, dar nu neapărat, de aceea contextul e hotărâtor. Asa ca depinde pe ce vrei să pui accentul, după părerea mea: pe faptul că cineva umblă mult, ca o haimana, sau pe faptul că acel cineva care umblă mult este haimana. 

Cu multă plăcere, şi altă dată, numai bine.


----------



## farscape

Sararom said:


> ... cineva umblă mult, ca o haimana, sau pe faptul că acel cineva care umblă mult este haimana.



De unde şi pănă unde a umbla mult e echivalent cu a fi haimana?
(vezi definiţia din DEX pe care o citezi mai sus)


----------



## Sararom

farscape said:


> De unde şi pănă unde a umbla mult e echivalent cu a fi haimana?
> (vezi definiţia din DEX pe care o citezi mai sus)


 
*HAIMANÁ, *_haimanale_, s.f. Om de nimic, fără căpătâi, derbedeu, vagabond. ♢ Expr. (Adverbial) _A umbla haimana_ = a umbla fără rost, a hoinări, a vagabonda. – Din tc. *haymana*. 

*Nu am afirmat aşa ceva*. M-am referit doar la diferenţa dintre sensul peiorativ şi cel ironic, nemaliţios, pe care doar contextul îl poate da; nici _a hoinări_ nu e sinonim cu _a vagabonda, _dar în sensul larg fac parte din aceeaşi familie. Daca citeşti cu atenţie, vei observa ca am facut doar o comparaţie. Una e să spui _Ai umblat toată ziua ca un vagabond/ ca o haimana_ si alta e sa spui _Eşti un vagabond/ o haimana. _Atunci când, în context, e vorba de o glumă sau de o ironie nevinovată_,_ expresia conţine, de fapt, o comparaţie, numai ca adverbul *ca *(exprimând raportul comparativ) nu apare explicit, e subânţeles.

Toate cele bune!


----------



## farscape

Aici suntem de acord, dar în textul de la:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=8228520&postcount=5

aceste nuanţe subtile, mai ales pentru cineva care nu vorbeşte limba română fluent, sunt greu de descifrat.

Eu unul aş modifica textul original adaugând şi doua exemple :

"_Haimana_ *poate avea* însă *şi* un sens peiorativ de aceea contextul e hotărâtor. Aşa că depinde pe ce vrei să pui accentul, după părerea mea: pe faptul că cineva umblă mult, ca o haimana *(figurativ)*, sau pe faptul că acel cineva care umblă mult este haimana *(peiorativ)*." 

De exemplu:

Figurativ: Umbli toată ziua ca o haimana, spuse bunica zâmbind...
Peiorativ: Eşti o haimana, umbli toată ziua şi niciodată nu te găsesc când am nevoie de tine!

Later,


----------



## Sararom

De acord, e mai clar aşa, mai ales pentru cineva a cărui limbă maternă e araba. Oricum, dincolo de aceste nuanţe, cred că _Bântuit_ a prins ideea 
Salutari


----------

